# Taking care of ramshorns



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I finally was able to buy ramshorn snails. Got 100+- online. They are red, pink and mostly blue. Some nice size, lots of them are pretty small. 

After I acclimated them to the new tank and they seemed settled, I added 4 algae wafers. With in an hour, the wafers were alive with snails. All seem to be healthy.

I know how to feed them, but I am worried about their shells. Since I can't seem to get to a LFS, would it be good enough to add human calcium tablets? The ones I have are calcium citrate with vit D. 

I read somewhere to make "pucks" out of plaster of paris. I have some of that too. Anyone have input as to which is better?

I also ordered pond snails. They are various sizes too, but a lot of them have pits in their shells. Isn't this from lack of calcium? 

The tank they all are in is a 10g tall. Only fish in it is 5/6 male feeder guppies. Tank is moderately planted,

I love snails and plan on separating the colors into their own tanks. Anyone have any input or just something to say about snails??

Hope all have a great day.


----------



## Wuwuwu54 (Aug 8, 2012)

I got 5 blue ramshorns from a friend and just tossed them in my tank without acclimating a couple weeks ago. I have like 15 new babies now without feeding anything but whatever algae is in my 10 gallon tank.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for responding. So far, no babies. I think they are eating their own eggs. With this many in one tank, I don't think the eggs have much of a chance. I have the red/pink ones in the 5 gallon with a female betta and 4 feeder guppies. Saw a batch of eggs nearly ready to hatch, but missed it. I think maybe the betta at them. 

I got my 29g tank out. Now I have the long job of cleaning and resealing it. Think the pink/red snails will go in it. The others will be feeders for my assassins.

Do you have any idea as to the best calcium for them. I can't get to any lfs anymore. I did read baked egg shells was good. Guess I will go that route. So far, I haven't found anything on the web that sounds good enough to do the job.

OH!!! I have 2 pond snails that I think must be albino. I can see their heart beating. Pretty neat. May put them in the 29g just to see if they will breed true.

Hope you have a wonderful day


----------

